# Ghost/Paranormal Tales from Your Region.



## AvA (Jun 22, 2011)

Hello there, reader.

I'm trying to compile a list of ghost stories as research material for a project, so here's my chance to cast a wide net into a culturally diverse community. Please share any ghost stories or strange phenomenons which you know of in your region. Links to websites or post the whole story here, whichever method suits you best, but it is important that you state where this story originates from (nearest city/town would suffice).

Cheers in advance!


----------



## SeverinR (Jun 22, 2011)

Ghost Stories: Stories of Ghosts
This sight has some ghost stories but they don't say where they are.

Funny, I was questioned by a paranormal investigators sunday evening.
So I guess I will tell the story they told me.

Near Greenville OHio:
My daughters and another friend stayed with a mother and her baby to help her out, as they had just moved in.
The mother, 20 yr old single parent, with a 11month old daughter has heard footsteps on the stairs before, but that night all four of them heard someone walking up the steps and down the hallway.
Several days later, the mother told us that lights were turned on while she was asleep or out of the house.
She left the house saturday and would not stay there again. She spent the last two nights in Ohio staying with us.
She said she heard the footsteps, the lights turned on by themselves, and the worst a tv was thrown from the entertainment center and hit the 11month old in the back. When she told us this, she said when she left all the lights were off and the radio and tv was off.
When we came to the apt, the radio was on, the tv had its cord in the vcr slot(no one had placed it there), all lights except for the bedroom were on. (bedroom had a line of salt across the threshold.) There was also an open closet door that was never used, open, and was difficult to open or close.
So why was I questioned, not having witnessed any events?
My ex-wifes cousin and his friend died in the house of drug overdoses a few years back. The friend lived downstairs, and my cousin-inlaw lived in her apt.

Hope this is what you are wanting.


----------



## SeverinR (Jun 22, 2011)

"Ghosts of Ohio "is a book written about ghosts, I have not read it, but it looks interesting.

Hocking HIll, Ohio has ghost stories too, but I think you have to buy that too.


----------



## Monkey Doctor (Jun 29, 2011)

I have a real life ghost-ish story from when I was a youngster. I was probably about 15 or 16 when this happened. I used to live in a little village in the middle of Lincolnshire. The part of Lincolnshire I used to live was reclaimed land that was for many centuries boggy marshland so as you can imagine there are very few hills around. Between my village and the next there was one small hill and on it the road twisted in some very dangerouse z bends. One night, me and a friend were at a disco in the next village and were walking home. The walk is about 3 miles but we were in high spirits as we had had a few cans of cheep lager and so we were enjoying the walk. The walk home was along 1 road that had a straight for about 2 miles. The straight ended at the Z bends I mentioned earlier. As we walked through the bends and got to the top of the hill the road straightened out again and went into my village. Just before we reached the top of the hill we saw a figure emerge from the ditch at the side of the road. He was about 100 yards ahead of us. He stumbled into the middle of the road and then began to run. Even though he looked to be running very fast he wasn't puling away from us at all. In fact it looked like we were slowly catching him. This confused us a bit but we didnt think too much of it. Believeing it must be someone we know from the village who had gone to the disco in the next village and fallen alseep in the ditch (it was the middle of summer so this wouldnt have been too implausable). This discussed we shouted at the person, asking who they were and to stop running away from us. It is then when a wierd thing happened. A car coming the other way appeared to drive straight through the guy. We had our head in our hands but the driver didnt flinch. We waited for the thud but there wasn't one. We knew the driver of the car and he waved at us, he looked a little bemused at us as we were in the throws of confused contortions with our faces. Looking a little bemused by our reaction to him he just carried on his way. We looked ahead and we could still see the figure running down the middle of the road. As the houses of the village started to appear there were streetlights and when the figure got to the first it just dissapeared into thin air. Me and my mate were already a bit freaked out both let out a wierd screaching noise at the same time and began to run for home.

Ok so your probably thinking thats a pretty rubbish story and could be explained in any way. We explained it away oursleves and parted and went home. I worked in a petrol station at the time at weekends and was due to do the 10 oclock sunday shift the next day. When I arrived there was a mangled car in the fourcourt. I asked my boss where it had come from and they told me it had gone of the z bends between the villages in the early hours. The lady driver was trapped in the car and the guy got out and ran to the village. He called the emergency services from the first house he came too. I asked what time this had happened and she told me it was about 5am. Me and my friend had been walking the road at around 3am. Two hours previous to the crash. The guy died at the farm from internal hemoraging whilst his wife survived because he managed to get the ambulance out to her. He died before the ambulance arrived. The shadowy figure had emerged from the ditch at exactly the spot the car went off the road and dissapeared right outside the gates to the farm he called the ambulance from.

My boss said to me 'are you ok, you look like you've seen a ghost. Do you recognise the car?' I didnt and I played it down but when I told my friend he wouldn't believe me. He cam to the garage and saw the wreck. It was then that we told my boss what we had seen the night before she said we had a joint premanition. To this day nobody believes us and I find it hard to believe myslef.


----------



## Offeiriad (Jun 29, 2011)

Here's one I wrote up on a blog I have with some friends. I live in New Orleans so that's where the story originates.

The Octroon Mistress


----------



## Mishteh (Jun 29, 2011)

Uhm, I don't remember where, but in the mountains in California, near Azusa, Covina, Glendora, Pasadena, I believe the Glendora Mountain Road there is a tale about a house. The house is said to be very old and a couple lived there. The man was always building onto the house until he died. Every time someone goes there, there is a new part of the house built. 
The house is also said to be constantly shifting. When someone goes into the house and enters one of the doors, the house shifts then when you open the door you came through, you go through a different door. It's near impossible to escape.

I know, that's a terrible one, but it makes me laugh. 
Then there is the shifting tree in that same mountain. When you reach the peak of the mountain, in the distance, on one of the hills there is one tree. All day the tree moves to different hills. I also thought this one was too funny, but a few years back I went up there with my boyfriend and took a picture of the tree. We hung out, and after a few hours I compared the photo to the tree. I'd even marked the direction I was standing on various things. The tree had moved a couple hundred feet to the left. 

I still pass it off as some mistake, but I thought it was pretty interesting.

Another, in that same mountain, is a tunnel. A long time ago they were building a road through the mountain and ended up only building half of it. Pretty creepy in there, but nothing involving ghosts. 

One other thing, that mountain side is plagued by cults. The city doesn't have enough money to have patrols, so often hikers will find animals that have been cut to bleed out, or decapitated, or something else equally gruesome.


----------



## AvA (Jun 30, 2011)

Thanks for the stories, guys. Much appreciated.


----------



## TheFuhrer02 (Jun 30, 2011)

Every heard of the White Lady of Balete Drive, AvA? Perhaps the most popular Philippine ghost lore ever, or at least its popular here in our country.


----------



## WolfieReveles (Jul 23, 2011)

If you speak Spanish or if you have anyone near you who can translate, check out this link Extranormal â€“ Videos â€“ tvazteca.com
It's a Mexican TV show that does all sorts of "paranormal investigations". Not really ghost _stories_ but maybe it can inspire you.

Also, check out this page: Your Ghost Stories
You can browse by region so you should easily find all the cultural diversity you need.


----------



## Julien (Jul 24, 2011)

Even if it's only my counrty of adoption, here in Iceland we have thousands of ghost stories, hidden people (check 'em out they have a funny story) and _álfar _(nom. pl.).
The best ghost story to my opinion is the one running throughout Halldor Laxness' _Independant People_.
Here more than everywhere, people claim a lot to have contacts with dead people, to  have seen objects moving for no reason, and so on.
Nordic mythology as a whole is very prolific also.


----------

